# Music man



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Music man

Was not sure how to title this, click the link, have your sound up and wait for it load, you will see a black box, that means it is loading.

http://www.hugi.is/hahradi/bigboxes.php?box_id=51208&f_id=681

MHS….Rob


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Very good - Thanks.

Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

That was briliant!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Wicked - why have we lost cabaret in this country? Too busy watching reality TV I suspect.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Hell fire! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Spectaular way to earn a living, exercise, music & people people paying money to p*ss themselfs laughing! 8) 
This man is another hero to Drummer!


----------

